# Very Handy Grooming Table



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

It's so cool, it's multi functional...it folds down to nothing and has wheels, and an extendable handle to pull it around like a wagon with room for two kennels and room on the kennels to stack the other stuff needed for shows. No more having to carry the dogs along and all the other crap...my back is thanking me. I got the bigger size 3' x 2', mostly for the space for crates but also for extra room for the dryer to be not too close. My hubby can stack me on top the crates, and drag me home after shows.:whoo: The pic is from the website and doesn't have the grooming arm shown that was an extra I added. Have only had it a few weeks and love it but now I saw there's other attachments a person could add to keep the dogs from sitting down when being groomed. My dogs seem to dislike standing to get their butts being groomed so I usually have to slip my arm underneath them and be one handed.

It's available from Clearview Creations, Manitoba, Canada if anyone else wants one.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a great table! How tall is it? Have you used it yet for a show like pulling it over gravel and grass? I sort of made a little show set up its a bit wobbly. What is the attachment that keeps them from sitting I have the same problem grooming her back end Here is my silly show buggie with table. I made the grooming arm out of PCP pipe only cost about $7. For some reason my other picture didn't print it is at the bottom and says pink cart.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Suzy;

This is the grooming loop that I use to keep my guys from sitting down on the job. It is called "No-Sit Haunch Holder Dog Grooming Restraint Sm Med Dogs."

Amazon.com: No-Sit Haunch Holder Dog Grooming Restraint Sm Med Dogs: Pet Supplies


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

that is awesome! I have "nearly" perfected the one handed "hold her up, pin the tail with my thumb and comb out the rear" technique! LOL just wish my hand was BIGGER!!!  this sure would come in handy!


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Where's the tool for getting them out from under the bed and into the bathroom when they see you take the tub for baths out of the closet?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

TilliesMom said:


> that is awesome! I have "nearly" perfected the one handed "hold her up, pin the tail with my thumb and comb out the rear" technique! LOL just wish my hand was BIGGER!!!  this sure would come in handy!


I think I have perfected that move too!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

DonnaC said:


> Where's the tool for getting them out from under the bed and into the bathroom when they see you take the tub for baths out of the closet?


Sorry.......You will have to go get them. I do not expect the boys to come to me when they know it is bath time.

Suggestion: Close off the bedroom doors prior to get out supplies for bathing.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Suzi said:


> That is a great table! How tall is it? Have you used it yet for a show like pulling it over gravel and grass? I sort of made a little show set up its a bit wobbly. What is the attachment that keeps them from sitting I have the same problem grooming her back end Here is my silly show buggie with table. I made the grooming arm out of PCP pipe only cost about $7. For some reason my other picture didn't print it is at the bottom and says pink cart.


It's about 29" and no I haven't really used it outside yet although I did take it for a test drive out in the yard before I brought it in the house but it was empty then. Your show set is cute as is your buggy. I really love the set up posted here with the photo ... I'm going to make one!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

DonnaC said:


> Where's the tool for getting them out from under the bed and into the bathroom when they see you take the tub for baths out of the closet?


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

StarrLhasa said:


> Suzy;
> 
> This is the grooming loop that I use to keep my guys from sitting down on the job. It is called "No-Sit Haunch Holder Dog Grooming Restraint Sm Med Dogs."
> 
> Amazon.com: No-Sit Haunch Holder Dog Grooming Restraint Sm Med Dogs: Pet Supplies


I love this!!!


----------

